# 265/35's on a 7 series



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

I went to a rim shop two weeks ago here in Chicago and the owner had a 04 7 series with 265/35's all the way around. When I first saw the car I was like damn those are some thick ass 30 series tires but when I got a up close look and they were 265/35/22's. Of course I had to ask about them, he said it was about 5 hours or so of work to get them to fit. No rubbing at all and the car still has that smooth ride. He was telling me about how it was done and what had to be moved or shifted or whatever but the **** aint make any sense to me. Long story short I asked him how much does he charge to do the mod and he said tit isnt something that he offers, he just did it to his own car. After much talking and pleading with him, he told me that if I wanted to get it done he would do it for me and it would run about $500 bucks.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

was his car lowered or anything? i dont see much of a rubbing problem with that size.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Reply to 265*

I dont think it was lowered because he didnt say anything about it, he talked about that car like it was his lover or something so I know he would have mentioned that, lol. Those wheels filled the wheelwell up perfectly though.

Are you saying that you put 265/35's on a 7 and it doesnt rub?


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

im not a tire expert or anything but i dont see that much of a differnce if the car wasnt lowered to see teh tire rubbing anywhere.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah thats the same thing I was thinking was that the difference between the two tires arent that much but everyone else keeps telling me different. One person told me that the 265/35's would fit on the back with no problem whil someone else told me that they would def rub. I think I may just find someone I know with that size on saturday morning and swap out and find out myself.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

so right now ur rolling around on 265/30/22s all the way around?


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Worse 255/30/22. And I stay in Chicago. I got to take these off ASAP. If you know someone who needs a set let me know. I will sell em for cheap. I think ima put 265/35 on the back and 265/30 on the front. Im trying to have the most meat on my tires as possible.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

what are the widths of your wheels?

i run 255/30/22 in the front and its not that bad. I have 295/25 in the rear though.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

All four of them are 22 x 9.5


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

u should do 265/30/22 all the way around then.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you bent any of them with the 265/30's? I had 265/35's on my 300 and my Charger and I could hit a pothole speeding or whatever hard as hell and they would still be fine. With the 255/30's I have had them about a month and a half and have already bent a rim.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

havent bent anything. What brand rims do you have?


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Velocity is the brand that I bent. I got a set of TIS now, still a one piece wheel though.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

some wheels are weaker so they bend easier. I have 25 series on the rear on asantis and havent had a problem yet.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah thats what i figured. Also does your car shake at all around 60mph or so. It use to shake bad at about 40mph then I had them rebalance and it just shook a little at about 65 - 75, after I had the or whatever and got it fixes now it shakes at 60ish


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

it has a slight shimmy but i think alot of 7 series owners say that even with stock wheels.


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh okay. Its not too bad though.


----------

